# New Motor Specs on Siemens/Ford 1PV5133



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, excellent detective work and thanks for posting. 

The graph matches exactly what Im finding with my motor, how nice to have a published power curve! I'll have to plot my power feedback vs rpm and see how my graph compares.

Thanks again
-Eric 





Rjay said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally heard from Siemens today. I have been asking for any information on the 1PV5133 motor that was in the Ford Ranger EV made back in 2000. There is only so much information on the net and so I think this stuff is new. If not, please be gentle! Anyway, I am delighted to have a torque curve and detailed mounting drawing from Siemens themselves. They are a very professional outfit and their customer service was outstanding. As you guys know, Siemens sold their VDO division to Continental AG and this technology went with it. The guy I spoke with asked some colleagues (he didn't have to do that) and then sent the info. They are a first class outfit! I hope this helps you guys.
> 
> -Rjay


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice work getting the 1PV5133 motor info !! Would you or your contact possible know if the specified 250 volts is a magnetic design limitation or a dielectric winding voltage breakdown limitation. I would like to know the maximum H-bridge voltage to "safely" operate the Ford motor. I would like to know if one can use a 600 volt PWM signal across its phases without dielectric winding breakdown concerns?


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

You want to run this motor at 600v instead of 300? I think you will be putting way more than the rated current into it if you do this. Either that, or you will only be running 50% pwm duty cycle, in which case you might as well just supply it with 300v. 



zaxxon said:


> Nice work getting the 1PV5133 motor info !! Would you or your contact possible know if the specified 250 volts is a magnetic design limitation or a dielectric winding voltage breakdown limitation. I would like to know the maximum H-bridge voltage to "safely" operate the Ford motor. I would like to know if one can use a 600 volt PWM signal across its phases without dielectric winding breakdown concerns?


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

etischer said:


> You want to run this motor at 600v instead of 300? I think you will be putting way more than the rated current into it if you do this. Either that, or you will only be running 50% pwm duty cycle, in which case you might as well just supply it with 300v.


Thanks !! for your input. I have admired your VW project. Your correct, but my reason relates to what I have available to drive the motor. I have seen the original Ballard controller was rated up to 380 volts. Trying to determine risk at 600 volt pulse operation.


----------



## Rjay (May 17, 2009)

zaxxon,

I don't know the answer. My contact has given me pretty much all he could. You might look at Siemens website for the bus/marine motors in the 1PV series and see if any of them have breakdown ratings. Also, check out the IP rating for this motor and see if that yields any info. 

So...what kind of drive are you building? Do you have access to the Ballard Controller? Do you have anything we haven't seen on this motor or it's controller?

-Rjay


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

A 300 volt drive would regen up to 380 volts, this is probably where the 380 volt rating came from. 





zaxxon said:


> Thanks !! for your input. I have admired your VW project. Your correct, but my reason relates to what I have available to drive the motor. I have seen the original Ballard controller was rated up to 380 volts. Trying to determine risk at 600 volt pulse operation.


----------



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

Rjay said:


> zaxxon,
> 
> I don't know the answer. My contact has given me pretty much all he could. You might look at Siemens website for the bus/marine motors in the 1PV series and see if any of them have breakdown ratings. Also, check out the IP rating for this motor and see if that yields any info.
> 
> ...


Rjay, Thanks!! for responding. I have looked around some on the Siemens website, but did not find anything specific I could bank on. Sent them an email and got back that I needed to contact Continental. 

I don’t believe I have anything new on the motor or its controller. And no, I which I had the Ballard, or a “real EV” controller. I have a 30 hp 460 AC industrial drive I purchased to get some experience controlling induction motors. I hoped to use it until I could get or afford something better. Wanted to re-flash and modify for lower voltage operation to run the motor, but finding this drive has similar information and support difficulties – it too is no longer mainstream, and its ownership has transferred to a third new company.


----------



## AdamWozniak (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome find. Does anyone have a part number for the mating connector for the hall sensor and thermal diode connector? There's a number on mine (71216) but I have't founf it on any part lookup sites yet.


----------



## sbakhtiar (Dec 11, 2009)

Great job Rjay.... This exactly what I'm looking for. 

But where can we get this inverter? I have contact Continental to no avail


----------



## Rjay (May 17, 2009)

sbakhtiar said:


> Great job Rjay.... This exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> But where can we get this inverter? I have contact Continental to no avail


 
I could not find anyone making the original inverter however, Evolveit motors has an inverter that will power this motor. According to Pete Hansen, their President, it performs very strong. You might try contacting Pete. If you are electrically inclined, and I mean serious, you can read Eric Tischer's site and see how he did it.

Best,

Rjay


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

zaxxon said:


> Rjay, Thanks!! for responding. I have looked around some on the Siemens website, but did not find anything specific I could bank on. Sent them an email and got back that I needed to contact Continental.
> 
> I don’t believe I have anything new on the motor or its controller. And no, I which I had the Ballard, or a “real EV” controller. I have a 30 hp 460 AC industrial drive I purchased to get some experience controlling induction motors. I hoped to use it until I could get or afford something better. Wanted to re-flash and modify for lower voltage operation to run the motor, but finding this drive has similar information and support difficulties – it too is no longer mainstream, and its ownership has transferred to a third new company.


 
Hi, 

See HEC's website (www.hec-drives.com) for specs on several Siemens 1PV53XX motors. I know the 1PV5133-4WS20 motor (not in production anymore) very well. It can be controlled by an original Siemens Simovert 6SV1 or Simotion inverter but they are nearly sold out and no longer in production. Another possibility is a MES-DEA inverter which is in production. Please contact HEC for details.

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

AdamWozniak said:


> Awesome find. Does anyone have a part number for the mating connector for the hall sensor and thermal diode connector? There's a number on mine (71216) but I have't founf it on any part lookup sites yet.


Hi Adam,

The standard Siemens 1PV53XX motors do have a metal circular connector from Hypertac for the speed- and temperature sensor. If you can't find a mating connector for the original plastic connector, it could be worth to investigate whether the metal circular connector fits in the hole when you remove the plastic connector.

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC
www.hec-drives.com


----------

